# NPA National



## Luca (Nov 26, 2006)

Just returned from the show. Some thoughts and opinions:

What a fantastic show! Over 7000 birds I think is what they said. People raved over the show hall, and for good reason. I've shown poultry and livestock over most of the Eastern US, and it's one of the nicest show halls I've ever been to. Plenty of room, no overcrowded aisles, and the lighting was great. The quality and quantity of many of the breeds was superb. Several that we almost never see here were there in abundance. It's nice to know that they are being worked with in other areas. Also many of the rare breeds had some good representatives. With all of these new breeds being imported, it's difficult enough to keep track of them. I wish the importers would at least try to find an English translation for some of the breed names. Not everyone speaks German or wants some bird with an Arab name in his lofts.

The host hotel was adequate, but affordable. The people were extremely polite, but I did have one horrible meal at the restaurant. They were less than apologetic, and seem to not know how to respond at all to customer complaints. I got the feeling that they have this wonderful pleasant attitude, and they expect it from everyone else, even if things are not going well. Just ignore it and it will go away. Kind of a 1950's era, Disneyesque, Susy Sunshine midwestern outlook that I found exceedingly irritating. And I don't like young and middled aged women who are not my wife calling me "honey".

The sale area, always a problem at any poultry or pigeon show, these wheelers and dealers fooling themselves into thinking that they're making a buck, with the care of the birds sometimes not even an afterthought. Every once in a while you'll find a seller or two with quality stock offered to get others started, but for the most part those true breeders don't have to bring their extras to a sale area to sell.

NPA: The meeting was well run, and somewhat organized. It was nice to see the professional image projected by all of the Board wearing the NPA colors, with one exception. All were in attendance, with two being late, but with an understandable excuse, not just a careless attitude. It was nice to hear the reports from all areas of the country on what is going on. Pres George Tyndall appeared to me to be a strong leader. I like his no nonsense style, when he needed to correct the very first speaker from the membership. George had no sooner finished saying that everyone should introduce themselves when this very well meaning but long winded gentleman gets up, going off on some tangent before coming close to the point. Of course the guy is too interested in listening to himself talk to bother listening to what others have to say, but George corrected him quickly. It helps the membership to know who is speaking. Two other gentlemen had some very good constructive criticism of things that need to be addressed in the sale area, things that affect the image of the entire hobby. Unfortunately, several members took the comments to mean that there was a call to end the sale areas. No such thing was ever mentioned, but the feather merchants unfortunately were allowed to take up a lot of valuable meeting time going off about something that had nothing to do with what was being discussed. As a result, I feel that there were several other members who wished to speak who were cut short. I was dissapointed in George's comment that the NPA cannot direct the host clubs on how to run things, including sales areas, at the NPA's National Show. He doesn't seem to me to be the type who's afraid to step on any toes, but that attitude is a cop out. The NPA has a responsibility to safeguard the hobby and to uphold and protect our image. If that means insulting a few stubborn old men who don't like being told that sale birds need to be treated responsibly, then so be it. With at least three clubs competing to put on Nationals, it shows that there is a lot of interest out there. Some other livestock organizations are begging to find even one club willing to host their nationals. I hate to use them as an example due to the many hypocrisies involved with their activites, but the AKC has strict rules governing how dog shows are run and the conduct of the clubs, *all for the good of the hobby*. They're not perfect, but everyone and every club is held to the same standard, and every exhibitor knows what the rules are going into it, whether they are showing in Florida or Oregon. They are free to leave if they can't abide by the rules, and their rules are actually enforced, not merely written in strong language in the show catalog just to waste paper and ink and not ever referrred to again.

The supersecrecy surrounding the awarding of the National for next year, was IMO inapropriate in a supposed democratic organization. I understand George's dissapointment in the apathy among many members, or the selfishness of those who go to the banquets only when it is time to receive their awards, but never show up to honor their fellow breeders. But these issues are not reserved for the NPA alone. They are part of human nature, and every other group out there faces the same problems. George needs to understand that some members have other priorites or interests. Not everyone can or is willing to go to the banquets for various important reasons of their own, despite his admirable attempts to encourage as much participation as possible. We certainly should not be made to feel held hostage into paying $30 just to receive informtion which we thought that we were entitled to as a result of already paying our membership dues.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

First may i ask what breed of pigeons do you raise. Second about how long have you been raising pigeons. Thrid We can not compare AKC dog shows to pigeon shows. Or any other animal show. Yes seller are at most any show. Many get there first start with birds there and go on to get better birds. Dealers get birds to sell. Now breeders they want to maintain a certion rep if you will And sell only qualtity birds. These birds are high for a beginer just wanting a pigeon then later may dig deeper in the hobby. Rules are rules Show with the rules. Helps the show go easyer. Many people gather at the different shows And have fun doing so. But I would like to know more about your pigeon keeping And what you do to better the sport Then perhaps I might see why you expect strictor regs. and such at the shows.


----------



## Luca (Nov 26, 2006)

I think that I made it quite clear in my post. I expect stricter controls on the sellers' areas at shows because it is there where we sometimes find those who care more about money than the welfare of the birds. Their activites, when they are careless, reflect poorly on us all. It matters little to those who would sensationalize any examples of improper bird care, that the episodes happened in the sale area, which is vastly different from the actual show. All they know is that they saw birds cared for poorly "at the pigeon show".

I'm not following your logic as to why the breeds I own or the length of time I've had them has anything to do with my opinions on the subject, but if you must know, I have been breeding pigeons for over 35 years, with a few years taken off for college. I have several breeds, including fantails, homers and rollers.

Of course we can compare pigeon shows to dog shows, or to any other animal exhibitions. For that matter, we can compare them to rutabagas if they were an appropriate example for purposes of illustrating whatever point we were trying to make. I'm not following your point here either.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI LUCA, I enjoyed your post on the NPA show and I do feel much the same as you about stronger inforcement in the sales area The question is not can it be done,but rather it must be done. I was glad to hear that the show it self was very good with 7000 birds. Its nice to know that you raise homers,fantails and rollers. I have homers ,american show racers,and italian owls,and enjoy them all. .GEORGE


----------



## Luca (Nov 26, 2006)

Thank you.

I've never really appreciated all of the show homer breeds, nor bothered to sort them out until recently. There were tons of ASR there, as you probably know. A friend who has American Giant Homers has been teaching me the finer points of all of the homers. He jokingly let me know that you ASR people are "genetics freaks"! I was very glad that NPA chose to categorize the homers as they did in Pigeons of North America. It helps having them all side by side to compare while getting to know them all. there were a few Genuines and Exhibitions, a good number of German Beauties. I couldn't find any English Show Homers. Don't know if I've ever seen one. I didn't pay attention to Show Racers. There were some saddle homers, but not as many as I was hoping.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

LUCA, The SADDLE HOMERS CLUB has just started in the last year or so. They want to show the saddles as a group by them selfs.They are strong back east in PENN. and the northeast.I have join the club but do not have any saddles yet, one of the guys in my ASR club has done some work with saddles and will be helping me in that area. Yes the ASR are genetic freaks but thats part of the fun raising the breed,and the people that raise them seem to be a nice group. Until next time. .GEORGE


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Luca said:


> I think that I made it quite clear in my post. I expect stricter controls on the sellers' areas at shows because it is there where we sometimes find those who care more about money than the welfare of the birds. Their activites, when they are careless, reflect poorly on us all. It matters little to those who would sensationalize any examples of improper bird care, that the episodes happened in the sale area, which is vastly different from the actual show. All they know is that they saw birds cared for poorly "at the pigeon show".
> 
> I'm not following your logic as to why the breeds I own or the length of time I've had them has anything to do with my opinions on the subject, but if you must know, I have been breeding pigeons for over 35 years, with a few years taken off for college. I have several breeds, including fantails, homers and rollers.
> 
> Of course we can compare pigeon shows to dog shows, or to any other animal exhibitions. For that matter, we can compare them to rutabagas if they were an appropriate example for purposes of illustrating whatever point we were trying to make. I'm not following your point here either.


Because I wanted to know why you were not pleased with the show . And now that I know you do raise pigeons. Then how do you get rid of the birds you raise that do not fit your program. Have you raised the fans for some time do you race your homers I never went to a show that I did not enjoy. I went to show and learn and visit Sure sell birds you have to feel a little sorry for cramped in the cages more then they should be Many times I do not bother going to the sell area. And some of the peddlers well they should not sell pigeons But I can not stop them Shows helps keep the sport going Down sides may well be over looked at times Ban sell birds just haves these birds in cars and trucks in the parking lot regulate it better yes this can be worked on.


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

I think that the sale section is important to any show. There's a chance to see new breeds and talk to the sellers. The prices are reasonable. We're not all champion breeders and some of us are just pigeon keepers. We always seem to raise too many birds and have to find homes for them. I believe the sale section is both necessary and fun. I bought a pair of Hubbells, not sure about the spelling, and I'm not sure exactly what they are but I like them. I also showed three Flying Oriental Rollers and sat guard duty in the sale section. It is my understanding that the fire marshall required that the birds be sold in this room and not out in the hall. The rules were no more than 4 birds per cage and I believe everyone complied with that. Also all the birds from the sale section and the show floor had to be boxed up before the ISPA would let anyone leave. I helped take down the show section and all the birds were accounted for and taken home. I know that there are dealers there that appear more interested in money than the birds, but there also have been some rare breeds for sale at reasonable prices at the ISPA shows in the past. You get the good with the bad.


----------



## Luca (Nov 26, 2006)

> The rules were no more than 4 birds per cage and I believe everyone complied with that


.

Where we at the same show??

I saw at least a dozen cages with more than 4 birds each, and many more with larger breeds who's owners may have lived up to the letter of the rule of no more than 4, but certainly not the intent, as the cages, except those along the front wall, were much too small for 4 birds of some breeds.


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

I dunno Luka, maybe we weren't. I was in charge of the sale room from 12:00 to finish on Saturday. I made sure no more than 4 birds were in a cage and that no sick birds were in the room.

Beyond that, I cannot say.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

becege said:


> I think that the sale section is important to any show. There's a chance to see new breeds and talk to the sellers. The prices are reasonable. We're not all champion breeders and some of us are just pigeon keepers. We always seem to raise too many birds and have to find homes for them. I believe the sale section is both necessary and fun. I bought a pair of Hubbells, not sure about the spelling, and I'm not sure exactly what they are but I like them. I also showed three Flying Oriental Rollers and sat guard duty in the sale section. It is my understanding that the fire marshall required that the birds be sold in this room and not out in the hall. The rules were no more than 4 birds per cage and I believe everyone complied with that. Also all the birds from the sale section and the show floor had to be boxed up before the ISPA would let anyone leave. I helped take down the show section and all the birds were accounted for and taken home. I know that there are dealers there that appear more interested in money than the birds, but there also have been some rare breeds for sale at reasonable prices at the ISPA shows in the past. You get the good with the bad.


Good to here this I support any pigeon show As it keeps this sport alive and brings in new comers. I remember showing places some would think were very bad dirt floors. No bath rooms had to drive about a mile to a bahthroom BUT had Fun and went back the next year. Pigeon shows has values that go beyond rich, poor, Good birds not so good birds. Its about learning, sharing knowledge, Seeing friends meeting new friends Helping out the new person. Just something that makes people drive or fly 100s of mile to show a little bird called a pigeon. And it feels good to win a time or two. but loosing is just as fun. We all have lost but learned and tried to do better the next year. Thing about pigeons They are peaceful birds to raise And in this stressed out world today More could relax breeding and showing or racing the birds. Rather then well what some people do to relax


----------

